# Подскажите хорошого макальщика Пермь



## redhorse (8 Май 2013)

*Подскажите хорошого макальщика Пермь*

Моя проблема, перекос таза или укорочение ноги. В этом надо разобраться. Выстроить причино следственную связь и устранить первопричину всего искривления. S образное искривление + перекос таза. итд. Помогите пожалуйста.
Также вопрос, как точно определить анатомическое укорочение или функциональное!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2013)

Ищите мануального терапевта, а не макальщика, а то ваша описка станет правдой.
Особенно если он будет лечить перекос таза и укорочение стопы.
Делайте лфк, сходите к ортопеду, если разница больше 1 см, то он сделает коррекцию стелькой.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Май 2013)

Очень повеселило название темы!


----------



## klyuha (10 Май 2013)

Завтра же скажу доктору, который отказался мне помочь, кто он есть на самом деле! ( В отместку за гильотину.) 

Мне при эндопротезировании т/б сустава ногу удлинили на 3см. Спросила хирургов, зачем они это сделали? 
Говорят - для стройности. Предложили через год со второй придти, чтобы дело до конца довести. Шутники... Придется идти...


----------



## Моби Дик (1 Июн 2013)

Пардон, а для чего в данном случае мануальный терапевт??? Может стоит обратиться по адресу - к хирургу ортопеду, сделать снимки позвоночника, ног, определить правильно длину ног, и только после этого решить, что делать? Моя дочь носит ортопедические стельки, коррегирующие перекос таза, т.е. одна стелька выше на 1,5 см. Но назначение должен делать опытный ортопед.


----------



## redhorse (2 Авг 2013)

*Рентгенография нижних конечностей*
(Темы объединены модератором)

Делается ли рентгенография нижних конечностей, мне нужно измерить анатомическую длину ног, но пришел в областную больницу и они там глаза округлили и вообще о таком впервые слышат... Если делается то где можно сделать в Перми кто знает?


----------

